# A big qn! Which Programming Language To Learn?



## william (Aug 21, 2006)

Guys I want to start a programming language and i need your opinion, can u suggest which language should i learn from the following:-
1 VB.NET
2 C#.NET
3 Visual Basic

Presently i am learning C++ and i have completed 50% of it.
I have one more question what all should you know to write a simple antivirus program, (or a one which functions like that) from C++.
Please give reason for your choice.


----------



## ilugd (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: A bigggggggg!! question?*

check out c# since you are already doing c++


----------



## shaunak (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: A bigggggggg!! question?*

c# definately


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: A bigggggggg!! question?*

Java...


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: A bigggggggg!! question?*

do vb.net with asp.net. covers quite a lot i think


----------



## william (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: A bigggggggg!! question?*

Thanks guys but i still expect some more answers . What dou think the which is the future language what is it position today, i mean how much it is preffered.


----------



## JGuru (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: A bigggggggg!! question?*

You can learn Java first. C# is just ditto copy of Java with some modifications!!!
 Microsoft was too worried about Java's success , so they copied Java's API & created
 C#, which runs only in Windows; Java is cross-platform, it runs in Windows, Solaris,
 Mac OS, Linux, AIX, etc.,


----------



## rajwansh2003 (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: A bigggggggg!! question?*

C is a basic lang. go for it i u have the idea of C++ then C will be most easy and with their combination Java will become easy.


----------



## william (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: A bigggggggg!! question?*

Thanks guys.


----------



## JGuru (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: A bigggggggg!! question?*

@Williams, Here is a big help.
 Learn & master C, then C++ , now JAVA (Java is inherits some parts of C++),
 C# ( It's ditto Java copy with some minor differences!!).
 Also learn & master Oracle RDBMS. That will do!!


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: A bigggggggg!! question?*

C# is the way to go man . 

btw vb.net is the newer version of vb


----------



## k_blues24 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: A bigggggggg!! question?*

2 Wiliam,
             Friend as u going to complete C++, u may go for Java as well as .Net the diff between two is Java is platform independent it can be run on any OS such as Win, Linux, Solaris etc. & .Net is only for Window based system both of them have equal scope. The choice is urs.
__________
Btw .Net is easy also
__________
If ur looking 4 Java then u have to clear the OOPs concept in C++ (Inheritence, Abstract class, Polymorphism & Encapsulation )


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: A bigggggggg!! question?*



			
				k_blues24 said:
			
		

> 2 Wiliam,
> Friend as u going to complete C++, u may go for Java as well as .Net the diff between two is Java is platform independent it can be run on any OS such as Win, Linux, Solaris etc. & .Net is only for Window based system both of them have equal scope. The choice is urs.
> __________
> Btw .Net is easy also
> ...



Man, .NET apps are platform independent too .


----------



## ilugd (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: A bigggggggg!! question?*



			
				Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> Man, .NET apps are platform independent too .



microsoft doesn't support .NET on Linux now, does it? Mono is an open source initiative. But since it is not developed by the promoter of .NET it is always going to stay one step behind.


----------



## royal (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: A bigggggggg!! question?*



			
				JGuru said:
			
		

> You can learn Java first. C# is just ditto copy of Java with some modifications!!!
> Microsoft was too worried about Java's success , so they copied Java's API & created
> C#, which runs only in Windows; Java is cross-platform, it runs in Windows, Solaris,
> Mac OS, Linux, AIX, etc.,



Microsoft may have been worried by the success of JAVA, but there's more to .Net than C# , which does not singularly represent .Net...there's VB.Net and VC++.Net as well


----------



## JGuru (Aug 24, 2006)

Yeah, after MS's intial failure, they moved their strategy to Net finally!! And .Net
 framework was born!! Only the web applications stays in the race with Java & not
 the desktop applications. Since JAVA applications are platform independent.
 Microsoft won't build C# VM's for other platforms; since their biggest money grosser
 is Windows O.S , followed by Office suite. MS wants all to use Windows , so that it
 can make more money!!


----------



## mvishnu (Aug 24, 2006)

I think you should learn to make a virus before you learn to make an antivirus...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 24, 2006)

Learn an open source language perfectly too, cause then, you can apply to any OS you like!


----------



## mediator (Aug 24, 2006)

I wont call visual basic a language....coz all the code is generated automatically and u have to code only a little and relate the buttons only!!
Well learn java straight away. Try to learn it slow...but will do good! Besides u can learn perl too!! But learn one and master it!!


----------



## CT Squad (Sep 3, 2006)

Visual Basic is easy and fun. no complicated commands and i also use it


----------



## JGuru (Sep 3, 2006)

Yes, @Mediator, You are right!! VB is not a language!! It's a RAD tool.


----------



## william (Sep 4, 2006)

BTW after this discussion i also think that it of no use to learn vb, i mean since all the code generated. and o be good programmer one's concepts must be clear and he should have logical thinking, the languages like c++, c#etc just squeeze up your brain in finding a small mistake.they uses most of your brain and i think thats the good thing.


----------



## nikhil ramteke (Jan 5, 2007)

better to go 4 java,but 1st just clear out all d concept of cpp,then its easy to learn java,and if u will b compliting is successfully,then c# beings not a big problem to u, oracle + java's combination is on demand now,so database shoud also b strong enough,so go 4 oracle also,as far as vb is concern,its easy to learn,so sideby u cn do that also,not much time is required for that,and be a compitative in nature,its nothing but "struggle for existance"....existace in the software field.....so best luck....


----------



## anniyan (Jan 6, 2007)

JAVA..the way to go


----------



## n2casey (Jan 6, 2007)

How much time it will take to learn JAVA (I know it depends on individual but then also...) ? Also for VB.NET ?

I know C, C++ & VB and little bit about assembly.


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 6, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> I wont call visual basic a language....coz all the code is generated automatically and u have to code only a little and relate the buttons only!!
> Well learn java straight away. Try to learn it slow...but will do good! Besides u can learn perl too!! But learn one and master it!!


hey whenever u say a program to be a *programming langage* it should qualify for three properpies

1)sequence
2)selection contrains
3)iteration

AFAIK, vb qualifies for these


----------



## anniyan (Jan 6, 2007)

n2casey said:
			
		

> How much time it will take to learn JAVA (I know it depends on individual but then also...) ? Also for VB.NET ?
> 
> I know C, C++ & VB and little bit about assembly.



if u know C++ then its very easy to learn java (OOPS concept). I guess within 1 month (assuming u r committed to learn  ) you can master JAVA


----------



## morpheusv6 (Jan 7, 2007)

I already know C and C++. Any good books to further improve my skils in the subject(to develop GUI programs with mouse pointer). Also I have heard that VC++ is helpful in doing the above stuff.
Please mention books and compiler/editors for the same.

Thanks.


----------



## openSUSE (Dec 9, 2009)

is there is ne book for c ....it shuld be more technical....!!!


----------



## kk_k2k (Dec 10, 2009)

I completely agree with Mr.rajwansh2003 since its the basic of all other language.

---------- Post added at 09:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:21 PM ----------

Since u r from india i would suggest try all the series from Mr.yashwant kanetkar....

Starting from Getting started with C....Test ur C skills....... Working with C..... Pointers in C.... everything is mind blowing...


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 10, 2009)

You can go for C#(.net) or java both are equally good platforms for application development.
Dont get confused by microsoft haters replies


----------



## khattam_ (Dec 31, 2009)

zyberboy said:


> You can go for C#(.net) or java both are equally good platforms for application development.
> Dont get confused by microsoft haters replies


@OP
yes. you can go for C#(.NET) and ignore all the other OS users (Mac, Linux) and create Windows only apps or you can go for Java and create almost platform independent applications. Don't believe someone suggesting platform independent C#(.NET), coz that will create more trouble.

Since you are learning C++, you may want to try QT for GUI programming and master C++ all the way. Or you can also go for WxWidgets.

I guess you are committed to learn, so don't fall into the M$ trap with the ease of starting. Also don't fall for J#.


----------



## Apple Juice (Jan 28, 2010)

Learn Python


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2010)

learn perl


----------

